

Hook – Open-source Back end as a Service - endel
https://github.com/doubleleft/hook

======
nlh
At the risk of sounding like a fool, I offer the following:

I've looked at the Github page, read the README, and skimmed the
documentation....

...and I still have _absolutely_ no idea what this does or what its intended
purpose is. None whatsoever.

~~~
euphemize
Also pretty confused as to what this does. There's a few examples and sample
code for initialization, but I have no idea what the use cases are, what type
of "backends" I could build with this, how it's better/different than popular
existing frameworks, etc.

~~~
endel
Here is an explanation of this backend approach
[http://nobackend.org/](http://nobackend.org/)

------
poseid
the main purpose of a backend is the access to data... e.g. like Firebase. For
open-source approaches, ArangoDB Foxx looks more intersting with this regard:
[https://www.arangodb.com/foxx](https://www.arangodb.com/foxx)

